# Horus Heresy Actors?



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Yesterday, at my local GW, this question arose: If the Horus Heresy series was ever made into a set of films, which actor would you think would best suit the role of each character?

Any suggestions?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Liam Neeson as the Lion El'Jonson


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Mckellan as Malcador


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Wathier said:


> "Rampage" Jackson as Vulcan.
> Vin Diesel as Horus
> Hugh Jackman would definately make a good Emperor of mankind!
> Orlando Bloom as sanguinious


i seriously hope you are joking on all four of those


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Originally Posted by Wathier View Post
Hugh Jackman would definately make a good Emperor of mankind!


isnt there a primarch that has like claws for fingers( cruze aint it ) maybe hugh jackman as him


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Huge Assman has Claws in real-life? I thought that was just in the movies?


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Huge Assman has Claws in real-life? I thought that was just in the movies?


Real Life, the better to kill children with.


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

Orlando Bloom as Sanguinius lol. The boy doesn't have the presence or muscle capacity to pull off a primarch.

As for the emperor I'm going with Mark Addy.

Additionally Sean Bean would have to be in these films by law so we must find a part for him.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Flash said:


> As for the emperor I'm going with Mark Addy.


Wrong. Chuck Norris.


----------



## harlokin (Jun 3, 2011)

*Brad Pitt *(like in Troy) - *Sanguinius*
*Christian Bale* (like in The Machinist) - *Konrad Curze*


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Wrong. Chuck Norris.


lol I can imagine the trailer.

'Chuck Norris is the Emperor.....his mission...to kick the shit out of chaos muther fuckers in a warehouse...awwwwww yeah!'


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Flash said:


> lol I can imagine the trailer.
> 
> 'Chuck Norris is the Emperor.....his mission...to kick the shit out of chaos muther fuckers in a warehouse...awwwwww yeah!'


I'd watch that... 
Kieth David as Vulkan
Russel Crow (gladator wise) as Guilliman

**Mickey Rourke as LEman Russ**


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Arnold Swarzzenegger would be Rogal Dorn
Bruce Willis could be Smurf daddy Roboute Guilliam
Sean Bean could make a great Lion El Johnson
the Rock Dwayne Johnson could make Mortarion
Dolph lungren could be Perturabo
Gary Oldman with some steroids could be magnus de red


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

any angron suggestions


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Michael Cain :laugh:


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

crow would be a great guilliman


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Sean Bean would maybe make a good Sigilite, think he's to old now to be a Primarch.

I can't figure out who'd be The Lion since anybody trying to pull off long curly locks of hair will look as stupid as Colin Farrell in Alexander. Maybe the guy who played Thor?

I wouldn't want Crow touching it tbh.

I don't think the Primarchs should be to old imo, they are meant to be examples of the best of mankind and having some old guy playing them would contradict it.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Lawrence Fishburn (if he lost a few pounds) as Vulkan


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

would they be wearing tights ?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I am not well versed in all of the primarchs clothing.

But i'm fairly sure none of them wear tights.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Luisjoey said:


> Arnold Swarzzenegger would be Rogal Dorn
> Bruce Willis could be Smurf daddy Roboute Guilliam
> Sean Bean could make a great Lion El Johnson
> the Rock Dwayne Johnson could make Mortarion
> ...


I like some of these choices though I think Arnold in his current form wouldn't make a decent Rogal Dorn but back in his prime? Maybe if he worked on his acting.

Sean Bean's face is too _old _to pull off the Lion I think, the Rock isn't really an actor, Dolph is just...no and Gary Oldman is like his surname says-just too old. 

I think Oldman however would make a fitting Kor Phaenon.

I liked what someone said earlier, Vin Diesel playing Horus. The last scene in Pitch Black 2 makes me think it's doable.

Christian Bale as Curze could work too seeing as how Bale is a master of transforming his body, is truly dedicated and a very good actor overall.

I would like to see Anthony Hopkins thrown into the mix. I could really picture him as portraying the Emperor if only he wasn't so old.

I could see Gerard Butler playing one of the Primarchs, I just can't think of which one in particular at the moment.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Why are people suggesting Sean Bean? Sheffield doesn't exist in the 31st Millenium.

Mark Strong would make a fantastic Erebus, or Word Bearer Primarch, while Jason Isaacs would make a fantastic Fulgrim. *Green Zone, fucking epic form*


----------



## harlokin (Jun 3, 2011)

I like the idea of Jason Isaacs as Fulgrim, although Toby Stephens would work well too.

How about: 

Rufus Sewell - Lion El'Jonson
Ben Affleck - Lorgar
John Malkovich - Kor Phaeron


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ben Affleck is not an Actor.


----------



## harlokin (Jun 3, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Ben Affleck is not an Actor.



Well, it wouldn't be challenging, he would just have to whine a lot.... practically not even acting :grin:


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Jason Isaacs would do a lot of the primarchs justice, horus included, but fulgrim would be a great role for him. Another good horus would be Michael Fassbender, think him in Centurion or 300. Gerard Butler would also do the role justice. 

Erebus (spelling?) I would think Christoph Waltz or someone like that. Ralph fines maby.


----------



## Schizm86 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hugh "Okla-****" Jackman would only look good as the corpse of one of the unnamed primarchs. And I think a lot of the afformentioned guys would make great first captains / personal guard... BUT here's who I like

Brad Pitt's a good pick for Sanguinius - but I disagree with Russell Crowe as Guilliman, kinda old. I like Kevin McKidd better (aka. Centurion Lucius Vorenus)

Arnold Vosloo as Lorgar (remember... the Mummy!)

And the end scene from Pitch Black actually makes me think Vin Diesel would make a cool Alpharius

Djimon Hounsou IS Vulkan (L. Fishburne? WTF? Seriously?)

David Wenham for Rogal Dorn (the one-eyed dude who narrated 300)

Chris Hemsworth could be the Lion or the Wolf, depending on how clean cut you wanted to portray them. If you prefer a burlier Leman Russ then maybe someone else...

As for others like Perturabo, Mortarion, Angron... you wouldn't really ever see their faces if they did it right, maybe CGI actors faces like they did in Avatar? Wouldn't really matter who you get in my opinion.

I dunno why but I always kinda thought of Konrad Curze as Asian, like a cool Asian vampire/Yakuza creep, real pale skin, with short cut thin beard and long straight black hair... who could play that though? Ken Watanabe? But then who play's the Khan?!

Oh and I know some people have been making/critiquing this comparison since the HH audiobooks came out, but I personally agree with the similar portrayal of Malcador the Sigilite and Palpatine from Star Wars, it just works too well... just get that guy and make him talk from under the hood


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

The Emperor of Mankind would clearly need to be played by Alec Baldwin, the greatest actor of all time.


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

This is a fantastic topic, very funny + rep. I've got a couple of actors in mind for certain roles I think could work. Some previously mentioned, but in different roles.

Sanguinius = Paul Bettany
Angron = Gerrard Butler/Manu Bennet/Kiefer Sutherland
Fulgrim = Kevin McKidd
Vulkan = Peter Mensah
Horus = The Rock!!!!
Roboutte Guilliman = Vigo Mortensen

Lokan = Andy Whitfield
Iacton Cruze = Antony Hopkins (small, but critical role cos he's old)
Lucius = Jaoquin Phoenix

That will do for now. I still need to find roles for Sean Bean and Patrick Stewart. They MUST be in it lol.


----------



## Romolo (Sep 6, 2010)

The Emperor - James Caviezel

The Lion - Jason Isaacs
Fulgrim - Orlando Bloom
Perturabo - Michael Ironside
Khan - James Momoa
Lemun Russ - Micky Rourke (Think a barbarian version of Iron man 2 character)
Rogal Dorn - Bruce Willis
Konrad Curze - Christian Bale
Sanguinius - Brad Pitt
Ferrus Manus - Ray Winstone
Angron - Manu Bennett
Guilliman - Ed Harris
Mortarion - Michael Fassbender
Magnus the Red - Lawrence Fishbourne
Horus - Mark Strong
Lorgar - Arnold Vosloo
Vulkan - Idris Elba
Corax - Vincent Regan
Alpharius - Daniel Craig


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

Romolo said:


> The Emperor - James Caviezel
> 
> The Lion - Jason Isaacs
> Fulgrim - Orlando Bloom
> ...


Some of this actors would have been epic in their day, but I feel are just too old for the characters they're representing. Only one I disagree with....Orlando Bloom as Fulgrim...really?

I can't believe I forgot Leman Russ. Mark Addy. Mark effing Addy is Leman Russ lol


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I'm loving some of the replies we're getting for this, keep them coming! Let's throw some other actors in, who can think of a character to portrayed by Matt Damon, Mark Wahlberg, Samuel L Jackson, John Travolta?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Best bet is unknown actors tbh.

As a film student I think only the elder roles should be filled by known actors, like the sigilite, Kor Phaeron etc the Primarchs should be young and up and coming actors around the age of Chris Hemsworth who played Thor.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

John Malkovich - Malcador / Erebus

Brad Pitt - Fulgrim

Clive Owen - Russ / Abaddon

Matt Damon - Loken / Little Horus

Christian Bale - Lion / Konrad Curze (obviously lol)

Jeff Bridges (bit younger) - Torgaddon 

Gabriel Byrne - Ignace Karkasy 



Those are some thoughts for the moment, I'll conribute more later.

If a concensus could be reached about certain characters, it would be cool to post one main list of the Heresy Online opinion of casting 40k.


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

The only actor I'm feeling ultra confident about is Manu Bennet (Crixus from Spartacus Blood and Sand) as Angron.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Samuel L Jackson as Vulkan? 

As he's in everything


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

Sean Pertwee as Loken!!!!!!

Nathan Fillion as Torgaddon

and silly casting

Christopher Lambert as Malcador (i totally have him playing raiden in mortal kombat in my head)


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Ellen Page - Euphrati Keeler 

Just because she is an awesome actress.

Benecio Del Toro - Jaghatai Khan or maybe even Horus/Abaddon?


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

Jhagatai Khan - Danny Trejo

I am also changing above to sean pertwee - Loken OR Lorgar (picturing him saying "my hands too are golden")


----------



## Flash (May 11, 2011)

I think we need to keep the primarch actors in a 30ish age range. They just wouldn't look much older than that in this timeline.

I agree Sean Pertwee has to be in these films, but Loken.....I really can't see that lol.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

You guys are missing something. Morgan Freeman has to be the Big E :laugh:


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

I get they shouldnt be too old but i have never ever pictured jhagatai khan as a 30 something lol; if not Danny Trejo how about Jason Momoa (Khal Drogo in Game of Thrones)??


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> You guys are missing something. Morgan Freeman has to be the Big E :laugh:



I know its such a typical idea ... but I would actually wholeheartedly support this casting lol.

+Rep.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

i like the idea that the big e is different aspects

so i would cast 3 or 4 actors to do his voice (as we all know we would never see the face) and mix them together so one flows into the next........then i would hit it with the casting.....patrick stewart, ian mcKellan, poss brian cox also


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

demonictalkin56 said:


> i like the idea that the big e is different aspects
> 
> so i would cast 3 or 4 actors to do his voice (as we all know we would never see the face) and mix them together so one flows into the next........then i would hit it with the casting.....patrick stewart, ian mcKellan, poss brian cox also


Brian Cox ROFLMAO :rofl:

That weirdo has no sense of humour and no personality.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Is there a particular dense, emotionless, shit, crap, utterly one dimensional character in 31st Millenium - well, more so than the Emperor, Primarchs, Space Marines, Aliens, Imperial Army Soldiers I mean?

Because if so - then you can take Keanu Reeves.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

i always thought him v good in films honestly.....liked him v much recently in Red


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Is there a particular dense, emotionless, shit, crap, utterly one dimensional character in 31st Millenium - well, more so than the Emperor, Primarchs, Space Marines, Aliens, Imperial Army Soldiers I mean?
> 
> Because if so - then you can take Keanu Reeves.


The Lion? Lol.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Alpharius or Omegon as they tend to have emotionless faces when ever they are seen.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

GOT IT!!!!!!

utterly one dimensional.........Keanu could be the generic servitor


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Flash said:


> Orlando Bloom as Sanguinius lol. The boy doesn't have the presence or muscle capacity to pull off a primarch.
> 
> As for the emperor I'm going with Mark Addy.
> 
> Additionally Sean Bean would have to be in these films by law so we must find a part for him.


yeah can just see Sean Bean as maybe dorn :grin:

seeing as i have heard his voice on many GW games and the UM movie i would say Sean Pertwee as Aximand, casue the guy can do menace really well . .. and the fact i can remember hiding behind the sofa as a kid when his dad was the doctor who of my youth:biggrin:


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

i dont understand why people are complaining about people being to old, its a film that would never have the buget to get one of these actors let alone 20 odd, so i think we can bend the rules of time abit dont you?

oh and dunno what you think but what about josh duhamel? alright actor, young, does actiony stuff, and he was in transformers so you know he has no problem doing sci fi stuff for money


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

karl urban as leman russ......i feel he could do the wolf king well not quite sure why


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Patrick Stewart _has_ to be the Emperor.
The massive dude who co-wrote _Underworld_ and also plaed a 'Lycan', his name's Kevin something; his natural voice is just naturally Primarch-enhanced. He'd be perfect for Angron, buildwise, anyway.
Michael Clarke Duncan should also be in there. I see no reason why folk think Vulkan should be black, it's a reaction between Nocturne's radiation and the geneseed that causes that and Primarchs have no geneseed. However, if he's gonna be black, MCD has the physical presence to pull it off, and after seeing him in _The Green Mile_ I think he's hot the acting chops to pull-off a potentially conflicted Primarch.

GFP


----------



## darkbubba (Apr 20, 2011)

I think it would be fun to voice cast a Horus Heresy film like the Ultramarines movie. I would do James Earl Jones for the emperor or maybe Liam Neeson. Tommy Lee Jones or Robert Duvall for Iacton Qruze; Russel Crowe as Loken; Brad Pitt as Little Horus; Lawrence Fishburne as Vulcan; Christian Bale as Fulgrim; Patrick Stewart as Dorn and Karl Urban as Russ.... After a nice cold Sam Adams that's what I came up with. Someone else fill in the blanks.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry, not a fan of christian bale as fulgrim, i don't think they will work well together. Christian Bale as Conrad Curze maybe. He has already played batman, and he can do a pretty good version of crazy(American Psycho).
We have to fit sean connery in there somewhere too.
Richard Kiel as Magnus
Sean Bean as Alpharius or the lion.


----------



## Wathier (May 1, 2011)

In 2012 when according to some Jesus Christ will make a comeback, I would cast him as the Emperor! That role would totally fit him, and take away that reputation of him being a soft guy! If anyone has the divine prescense of the Emperor it's gotta be him!:biggrin:


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sean Astin as Garviel Loken :biggrin:


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

around 30 (or looks like)... and funny

Chalie Sheen as fulgrim (and a half men) 
Tobey Maguire as Konrad (in emo spidey suit)
Shia LaBeouf as manus Ferrus (you could have a fake mustache and you like robots, but they don´t like you) 
Sacha Baron Cohen as lorgar (BORAT NAH) 
Ben Stiller as the emperor (just imagine in a golden armor and the long shampoo hair) 
Puff Daddy as vulkan (only for his color as everybody said) 
Elmo as Magnus (because both are THE red)
Matthew McConaughey as Leman Russ (he have a bad side, see reign of fire if you dont believe)


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Johnny Depp needs to be there somewhere


----------



## darkbubba (Apr 20, 2011)

Personality wise I can see Johnny Depp as Ignace Karkasy or maybe Ewan McGregor, Kate Beckinsale as Euphrati Keeler or Helena Bonham-Carter, Geoffrey Rush as Erebus, Kenneth Brannagh as Malcador, Daniel Craig as Loken or maybe Dorn, Michael Dorn (Worf) as Vulkan, Jason Statham in there somewhere maybe Torgaddon or in a leap Angron. Okay I know he's too for a movie but I think in voice casting Schwarzenegger as Dorn.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Can't believe some of the mentions. Some of the worst/most overrated actors around have been mentioned in this thread. I hope some of you where joking when you where throwing names around like Vin Diesel, Jason Statham e.t.c.

I could really see Christian Bale pulling off a primarch. Also, Micheal C Hall (Dexter) would make a great Konrad in my opinion.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Ewan Magregor as Loken.
Bill Nighy as Kor Phaeron.
Leo Di Caprio as Little Horus.
The Dude as Malcador.
Leonidas as Dorn, but only if he rocks his 300 beard.
Ian Mckellen as Ignace Karkasy.
Ron Perlman as Garro.

GFP


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

I still think Vinnie Jones would make an awesome Angron.

I can just picture it: "Come on you wankers! Let's kick the shit out of these Eldar cunts!"


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Nah, Vinnie would be a better Kharn.
Arnie would make a good Qruze; he's obviously a former strongman who's age is catching up with him. In the same vein, Bruce Willis might make for an interesting half-Astartes Luther.

GFP


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Bill Cosby as Vulkan
Come on you know you wish it could be!


----------

